# Dealt up a few Today



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn’t start out as red letter day. Traded off a used Rough Rider 22. But got back in the groove this afternoon. Got me a High Standard HD- Military 73/4” very nice, a HI- STD Citation and a mint S&W 39 in the box. Got rid of 2 model 12s Winchesters and some 16g ammo. Have a lady bringing me a bunch of 410 Sunday. Will probably get rained on tomarrow.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Where are you doing all this trading/buying ? Most flea market and garage sales look at you like you are crazy if you ask if they have any guns


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Ron Y said:


> Where are you doing all this trading/buying ? Most flea market and garage sales look at you like you are crazy if you ask if they have any guns


Reinersville trade days.


----------



## Cornstalk (May 19, 2019)

nice, been looking for an HD military for a while. my grandfather carried one when he was teaching me to trap back in the 70s.


----------

